# AMR Santa Clarita



## Podag (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi I had an interview at the AMR in Santa Clarita about a month ago and have not heard back from them since, is that basically their way of saying no? Just want to make sure. Any input would be much appreciative.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 4, 2016)

Podag said:


> Hi I had an interview at the AMR in Santa Clarita about a month ago and have not heard back from them since, is that basically their way of saying no? Just want to make sure. Any input would be much appreciative.


It's their way of saying they're AMR (kidding, sort of...). Perhaps call and ask, but this kind of drag isn't all that uncommon TBH; not to mention it's currently the thick of the holiday season, good luck.


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 4, 2016)

Podag said:


> Hi I had an interview at the AMR in Santa Clarita about a month ago and have not heard back from them since, is that basically their way of saying no? Just want to make sure. Any input would be much appreciative.


Right now it's interesting.  AMR lost alot of 911 contracts.  They also shut down the Bowers operation in October laying off around 200 people.  People in the union that are effected will be getting job placements first.  If you don't mind the drive go to CARE as they pretty much took over everything.  If you don't mind a drive and want to be an emt vs a gurney jockey I highly recommend another county.  Try Hall ambulance in Bakersfield or go to San Bernardino or Riverside County AMR.  AMR in LA county over the years has really become the titanic it seems.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 4, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> AMR in LA county over the years has really become the titanic it seems.


Everytime I say "I remember when.." it reminds me of how things have drastically changed from their monopoly on the late 90's and early to mid 2000's. You either worked for AMR or "somewhere else". And CARE?..."CARE who? Oh those guys from the O.C.?" Craziness.


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 4, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Everytime I say "I remember when.." it reminds me of how things have drastically changed from their monopoly on the late 90's and early to mid 2000's. You either worked for AMR or "somewhere else". And CARE?..."CARE who? Oh those guys from the O.C.?" Craziness.


I remember when they only did IFT! LOL ooooh the good ol days!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 4, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> I remember when they only did IFT!


I started at their IFT-dependent division.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 4, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Try Hall ambulance in Bakersfield



See what I mean @VentMonkey the Cult recruits everywhere  

All joking aside San Bernardino County and Riverside County are the better counties to work in (besides Kern).


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 4, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> See what I mean @VentMonkey the Cult recruits everywhere


It's a thankless job.


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 4, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> See what I mean @VentMonkey the Cult recruits everywhere
> 
> All joking aside San Bernardino County and Riverside County are the better counties to work in (besides Kern).


LOL I suggested AMR San Berdoo and Rems lol. LA county has finally become one big joke.  Especially with CAREs policy of don't do anything until the FD shows up.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 4, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Especially with CAREs policy of don't do anything until the FD shows up.


And herein lies the difference of what is _was _versus what it will be from now on.

Let us further stroke their massive ego; yep, definitely took what fun I had there many moons ago with good people all around to this stale borg of a service, y'all enjoy that...


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 4, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> And herein lies the difference of what is _was _versus what it will be from now on.
> 
> Let us further stroke their massive ego; yep, definitely took what fun I had there many moons ago with good people all around to this stale borg of a service, y'all enjoy that...


Gurney jockeys.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 4, 2016)

Sad, man. Granted, AMR royally mucked up in their typical fashion, but at least the left with their spines in tact.


----------



## wtferick (Dec 4, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> LOL I suggested AMR San Berdoo and Rems lol. LA county has finally become one big joke.  Especially with CAREs policy of don't do anything until the FD shows up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Policy?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 4, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Especially with CAREs policy of don't do anything until the FD shows up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



Wut


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 4, 2016)

wtferick said:


> Policy?


That's what I heard from patients.  One in respiratory distress.  Emt didn't give any 02 or aid due to company policy of having to wait for fire lol


wtferick said:


> Policy?




Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## wtferick (Dec 4, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> That's what I heard from patients.  One in respiratory distress.  Emt didn't give any 02 or aid due to company policy of having to wait for fire lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I hope that EMT got let go. Total BS -_-


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 4, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> That's what I heard from patients.  One in respiratory distress.  Emt didn't give any 02 or aid due to company policy of having to wait for fire lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



There's no way this can be true. So no CPR until fire arrives huh?


----------



## wtferick (Dec 4, 2016)

Addrobo said:


> There's no way this can be true. So no CPR until fire arrives huh?


CPR?


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 4, 2016)

wtferick said:


> CPR?


LOL! ive actually heard it in the past from a few.  It just makes you jump back a little bit and go "huh?" 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 4, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> LOL! ive actually heard it in the past from a few.  It just makes you jump back a little bit and go "huh?"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 4, 2016)

I don't get it. It went 20 feet over my head... 

Anyway, it personally wouldn't surprise me thats a policy in LACo. As ridiculous as it sounds its probably unfortunately true.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 4, 2016)

Certainly not policy where I'm at....


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 4, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Certainly not policy where I'm at....


You at Schaefer Jim or at CARE? This is based off patients encounters in the ED that have told me this and its like wow don't know what to say to it lol

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 4, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> You at Schaefer Jim or at CARE? This is based off patients encounters in the ED that have told me this and its like wow don't know what to say to it lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



I tink he's at McCormick.


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 4, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I tink he's at McCormick.


Ah ok! He looks familiar lol

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## wtferick (Dec 5, 2016)

Well certainly not a policy here.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 5, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> You at Schaefer Jim or at CARE? This is based off patients encounters in the ED that have told me this and its like wow don't know what to say to it lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk





CALEMT said:


> I tink he's at McCormick.


Yeah McCormick lol

A few years ago when I was still at Gerber before they shut down, there were rumors that Torrance Fire wanted GE to sit and wait for them.....but this was never actually codified in any policy, and even with code 2 responses (while TFD went Code 3 to everything) a couple times my unit was first on scene and we made patient contact and started treatment as appropriate with no comments made. As it should be (yeah we all know sometimes logic gets kicked to the curb around here but it wins out in this case).


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 5, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Yeah McCormick lol
> 
> A few years ago when I was still at Gerber before they shut down, there were rumors that Torrance Fire wanted GE to sit and wait for them.....but this was never actually codified in any policy, and even with code 2 responses (while TFD went Code 3 to everything) a couple times my unit was first on scene and we made patient contact and started treatment as appropriate with no comments made. As it should be (yeah we all know sometimes logic gets kicked to the curb around here but it wins out in this case).


Thats where I recognize you from!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 5, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Thats where I recognize you from!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk








Im getting that awkward vibe between the two of you...


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 5, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Im getting that awkward vibe between the two of you...


LOL it's a small small world in LA county.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

